# Using (abusing?) Facebook



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I finally joined, sort of. I didn't want to do any permanent damage to myself, so I made up a bland pseudonym with a false but close birth date, and I used an e-mail address that I had set up just to support my Disqus screen name. Facebook demands that I enter my AOL password to validate my account. When I did that with LinkedIn, they downloaded my address book so that they could find out what LinkedIn contacts of mine were members and so told me, which seemed useful to me, as I subsequently contacted one of them through LinkedIn, but, 1) they conversely contacted them and told them I was now a member, which included contacting those with whom I had acrimonious relations, like adversarial legal parties, and incredibly, 2) they sent e-mails to who-knows-how-many of the maybe 800 people in my address book who are NOT EVEN LINKEDIN MEMBERS, saying something like, "Hey! Did you know that (AntAltMike) is a member of LinkedIn? If you want to, you can join LinkedIn to communicate with him!". Un-real! It makes it seem like I am either pursuing a relationship with them or snooping on them.

I seem to have isolated Facebook by using my isolated e-mail account, and just to play it safe, I deleted the only three address book entries in that account. I still haven't logged in for the first time, but I don't think that logging in under that account/screen name will give them a path back to my thousand name address book.

Do most, or even any, of you people log into Facebook by entering the password of your primary e-mail account into their sign-in window?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

AntAltMike said:


> I finally joined, sort of. I didn't want to do any permanent damage to myself, so I made up a bland pseudonym with a false but close birth date, and I used an e-mail address that I had set up just to support my Disqus screen name. Facebook demands that I enter my AOL password to validate my account. When I did that with LinkedIn, they downloaded my address book so that they could find out what LinkedIn contacts of mine were members and so told me, which seemed useful to me, as I subsequently contacted one of them through LinkedIn, but, 1) they conversely contacted them and told them I was now a member, which included contacting those with whom I had acrimonious relations, like adversarial legal parties, and incredibly, 2) they sent e-mails to who-knows-how-many of the maybe 800 people in my address book who are NOT EVEN LINKEDIN MEMBERS, saying something like, "Hey! Did you know that (AntAltMike) is a member of LinkedIn? If you want to, you can join LinkedIn to communicate with him!". Un-real! It makes it seem like I am either pursuing a relationship with them or snooping on them.
> 
> I seem to have isolated Facebook by using my isolated e-mail account, and just to play it safe, I deleted the only three address book entries in that account. I still haven't logged in for the first time, but I don't think that logging in under that account/screen name will give them a path back to my thousand name address book.
> 
> Do most, or even any, of you people log into Facebook by entering the password of your primary e-mail account into their sign-in window?


I am pretty sure that I do. I don't ever sign out .
There are a lot of check boxes to check or not for the problem you speak of.
Mine did not send anything to anyone that I know of.

Edit / Update: I checked my spread sheet of names and pass words and it does have a unique password, not the same as my email.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

jimmie57 said:


> I am pretty sure that I do. I don't ever sign out .
> There are a lot of check boxes to check or not for the problem you speak of.
> Mine did not send anything to anyone that I know of.


There weren't any opt-out boxes on the screen that demanded my password. I am disinclined to give them my "good one" based on my belief/hope that opt outs will be offered on subsequent screens.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I log into Facebook using a password I only use for Facebook.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Facebook is about being "social" after is called Social Media. If you don't want to be social then is best not to join Facebook. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

AntAltMike said:


> Do most, or even any, of you people log into Facebook


No.

Never.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> No.
> 
> Never.


Sine I am anti-social, I don't use Facebook. I however do have an account with then because back in the days many apps required Facebook in order to log in. But I never, ever check my feed.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> I log into Facebook using a password I only use for Facebook.


???
Do you mean that I can enter any password in the box where it calls for a password? Usually, when I am creating a password, I expect to see a redundant entry box to confirm a newly created password. I still haven't "logged in" yet, so later tonight I'll first try using a non-AOL password with my alternate AOL address before relenting if need be and giving them my real one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I fought against Facebook for years... I ultimately decided to sign up last year to help promote my blog and comic strip and artwork... but I'm also using it to get in touch with people who otherwise I might not have kept in touch with.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Never.





Never.





Never.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Never.
> Never.
> Never.


I am surprised you post here ... after all, DBSTalk is part of social media.

Admittedly better moderated than Facebook and Twitter (to toot our own horn) but we're social.

I avoid unmoderated social media ... I'll read news stories on a media source, try to avoid news sites that generate no original content (please, no names) and simply quote other sites (and often misquote other sites). But I draw the line at the comments sections since on nearly all "news" sites that have comments the comments are only moderated for spam and swearing.

For example. I'd read a story about a traffic accident and see ignorant comments from people about the victims, their race (if mentioned) with no regard to any family members who may read the comments. It would be like walking up to a relative at a funeral and calling the dead person stupid - except in person the anonymity is gone and despite the chance of an assault charge a relative hearing the comment could react appropriately.

(Not to say that people do not make ignorant comments in person ... I have heard them. But unmoderated comments are useless and I appreciate news sites that turn OFF comments on sensitive stories such as deaths and suicides.)

Social media can be good ... in moderation.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> ???
> Do you mean that I can enter any password in the box where it calls for a password? Usually, when I am creating a password, I expect to see a redundant entry box to confirm a newly created password. I still haven't "logged in" yet, so later tonight I'll first try using a non-AOL password with my alternate AOL address before relenting if need be and giving them my real one.


I signed up way too long ago, but you'd always have a confirmation. I just know that mine is unique and I require a separate code to be entered when it's an unrecognized system, etc.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Most of my relatives and friends are on FaceBook. I think, I got half of them there. As after 60+ years of living, we are now all over the world.

All then I have those that think they will be spied on if they join anything on the Internet.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> I am surprised you post here ... after all, DBSTalk is part of social media.


This isn't The Collective and it doesn't contribute to SuckerFace.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Webpages and email are as social as I get. I have never ever signed up or on Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, etc. The wife does the facebook stuff in our family and shows me what few things she thinks I would be interested in. Don't try calling my cell phone unless you have contacted me previously and I have your name / number in my phone directory - I won't be answering. My VoIP line at home has a telemarketer block - if you're on my phonebook you don't get the Telemarketer block, but the block requires the caller to listen for a random digit (almost requires a human to be calling).


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I use Facebook infrequently, and then only because my kids, their families, many members of my extended family and my lady friend all communicate there regularly. It's the only way I learn about some family matters. Because they in turn are linked to friends, I see a lot of stuff that strikes me as being compromising. That's one of the inherent dangers of social networking. I also have Twitter and Linkedin accounts and rarely use them. 

I deplore the web sites that ask you to like them on Facebook and follow them on Twitter.

I just checked and found that my Facebook password is shared with another site and am taking steps to change both.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I view and search Facebook for a myriad purposes. For instance our local public safety agencies and local governments, CalFire, CalTrans, and others put out a lot of interesting and sometimes urgent information on Facebook. Our family members use it to excess but I do use it, manage our local government's Facebook page, and have created a Facebook page for our house.

With that said, Facebook is never secure no matter what you read. And as I've posted elsewhere:



> I have a friend whose company does backgrounds on applicants for state and local government jobs in California, mostly public safety but not all. He loves Facebook and Twitter.
> As an applicant you must give your Facebook and Twitter signin ID and password so he or his investigators can view your entire history. It's utterly shocking what the fools out there will post and tweet and what other folks say back about them. (Well, its not really shocking anymore.)
> 
> But here's the thing - you don't have to apply for such a job, but if you choose to apply you agree to allow this. You can change your password after they've finished the background. Just understand that my friend doesn't even have to hire a mediocre hacker to view your Facebook and Twitter posts.
> ...


But James Long is correct. This Forum and many other sites are, in fact, social media.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

But on this site NO ONE KNOWS WHO YOU ARE..... (Except staff) This is nothing like facebook!!

I would be QUITE MAD if someone joined facebook and exposed MY EMAIL ADDRESS to that intrusive site!! (Which 2 people have already)

Facebook kept hounding me to JOIN thier site..... (Reminding me someone invited me,etc) 

I finaly replied to thier email sent a nasty message to them demanding they stop emailing me,I WOULD NOT EVER JOIN THIER SITE!! (Havent gotton another email since)

I am very serious when it comes to my privacy....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Frankly I have a hard time seeing that holding up in court and having to give out your user id and password. That's not acceptable IMHO.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> But on this site NO ONE KNOWS WHO YOU ARE..... (Except staff) This is nothing like facebook!!
> 
> I would be QUITE MAD if someone joined facebook and exposed MY EMAIL ADDRESS to that intrusive site!! (Which 2 people have already)
> 
> ...


Nothing is private on the Internet. Nothing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A fairly decent profile could be written up, even about Dude111.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Even if you think you're anonymous on the Internet... you're not. I know we respect our forum members' privacy here, but stuff happens sometimes. And even when stuff doesn't happen. If someone really wants to find out who someone else is, there always seems to be a way. Like they say about locks and safes... someone who really wants in bad enough will find a way if they keep trying.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ya I hear Ya buddy,its very scary!!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Because most of my adult life I have had a "public" profile, my name in local newspaper news stories at least a couple of times a month, a picture a couple of times a year, and even a TV interview or two, I don't feel the paranoia about the need to protect my identity that I feel for my grandchildren.

But I do feel it for my grandchildren because unlike in my life every stupid, crazy thing you do or say from age 0 through much of adulthood seems likely to end up on the internet. That is not a good thing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a risk vs reward. I am glad that I didn't do all the stupid stuff I did as a child with a camera present or otherwise immortalized forever on the Internet.

Perhaps this will lead to the next class of protected citizens ... protecting people from real life consequences for unrelated online content. As long as you're not posting something illegal or participating in an illegal activity don't allow employers and others to hold it against you.

Everywhere I have worked has had a "don't embarrass the company" rule. Some are more stringent than others. Some jobs as long as you showed up and worked they didn't care what you did when you leave. Others do not want to see their companies linked to people acting bad in the community.

I consider the password requests to be across the line - and in direct opposition to most of the jobs I have had where confidentiality was expected. We do not give out passwords. Don't ask me for mine. If you cannot find incriminating information without my password then the community is not likely to find it either. If an employer cannot trust their employees the employee is likely not to be able to trust the employer. Move on.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> I consider the password requests to be across the line - and in direct opposition to most of the jobs I have had where confidentiality was expected. We do not give out passwords. Don't ask me for mine. If you cannot find incriminating information without my password then the community is not likely to find it either. If an employer cannot trust their employees the employee is likely not to be able to trust the employer. Move on.


Except for jobs that have been assigned a special level of trust, such as law enforcement personnel, I agree with you. But with that said....

Based on impressions others have given me, if somehow I could be 25 again I couldn't get a job today. When I was 25 we hired based solely on the likelihood that you could perform the task - we gave skill tests and the best got the job.

Today it appears that the tasks are defined to include being able to "work well with others", to use what was a grade school evaluation term. Traits associated with interpersonal interaction and meeting performance seem to be evaluated as more important than, or at least important as, the task at hand. Psychological tests are being given, mostly online. These are not jobs that include carrying the launch codes for the President.

So, hey, why not evaluate an applicant's social media activity? It's indicative of something.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Public activity I can see. But my Facebook page is locked down so that only friends etc can see it. As an employer, and certainly not a prospective employer, you don't get to see that.

At one point Bozeman Montana wanted the login information for each forum and social media site, even your Youtube account, that an applicant was on, but then only gave three lines to fill it out.

Of course if I actually did it, they'd get passwords like [email protected]%lL5CPRgJ!cmgc and still wouldn't get in on some of them due to two factor.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Let's do the DUI thing.

You get a DUI, maybe have an accident but no one is injured and only your car and a tree are damaged. You're on your own time, in your own personal vehicle, not traveling to or from work and you're not wearing any clothing or insignia to identify your employer. The employer is not identified in the accident report or any media stories. You don't miss any time from work due to the arrest, any injuries or any follow up court appearances.

Should the employer be able to fire you?

Now equate that to an off-color post on some social website.

Should the employer be able to fire you?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> Let's do the DUI thing.
> 
> You get a DUI, maybe have an accident but no one is injured and only your car and a tree are damaged. You're on your own time, in your own personal vehicle, not traveling to or from work and you're not wearing any clothing or insignia to identify your employer. The employer is not identified in the accident report or any media stories. You don't miss any time from work due to the arrest, any injuries or any follow up court appearances.
> 
> ...


Depends on what your job is. If you are driving company vehicles you are probably asked to provide a copy of your drivers license and they will pull your DMV records. Their insurance company will require that. The insurance company may audit your record, refuse to insure you and you could lose your job.

I could not hire individuals who did very well on interviews but had a bad driving record.

Luckily I retired before "social media" became an issue in the workforce.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

People make weird evaluations every day. If you work in a field, but have been out of work a few years they will say "sorry, but you don't have relevant recent experience" and yet that same company will value a college degree from 20 years ago that is even more "not current" than your recent lack of job experience. They also might not hire you for having bad credit, even if your job doesn't involve handling money, and even if that's a self-fulfilling scenario where you have bad credit because of being out of work and then can't get a job because you don't have a job and have bad credit.

When they do all that... I don't have sympathy for someone saying something stupid on a forum and then not being hired because of that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Should the employer be able to fire you?


I live in a state where work is "at will". As long as the reason for termination is not a violation of federal or state law (discrimination based on sex, age, race, handicap, etc.) an employer can fire anyone they want. Contract employees have a little more protection. Their termination must fit the rules of the contract.

If one feels that they were wrongly terminated and that their employer violated state or federal law they can report it to the appropriate authority for investigation. One can also file a civil suit if one feels that they were wrongly terminated even if the termination does not violate a state or federal law. One has a better chance of winning if there is a law broken or a contract violated.

Getting back to your DUI. Oh, I mean your DUI example ...
In my state (and many others) it would be legal to terminate any employee for getting a DUI. Being a drunk driver is not a protected class. The same goes for shoplifters or any other criminal. In my state (and many others) it would be legal to terminate any employee because it is Wednesday, and the employer no longer wishes to employ the employee.

As long as the reason is not shown to be discriminatory ... for example terminating black people with DUIs but not white people ... the employer has the upper hand. For the employer's protection it is best that the rules are spelled out clearly in advance and followed equally.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> When they do all that... I don't have sympathy for someone saying something stupid on a forum and then not being hired because of that.


I have sympathy for them ... to the extent of how stupid what they said was. I'd be more likely to have sympathy for a person who made a careless comment than one who showed a pattern of bad comments.

But sympathy or not, I caution people to be careful about what they say online. A person who posts internal information or negative comments about their then current or previous employer online is likely to do the same about their next employer when the relationship sours. When there are "better" applicants employers are free to move on to the next applicant.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> I finally joined, sort of. I didn't want to do any permanent damage to myself, so I made up a bland pseudonym with a false but close birth date, and I used an e-mail address that I had set up just to support my Disqus screen name. Facebook demands that I enter my AOL password to validate my account. When I did that with LinkedIn, they downloaded my address book so that they could find out what LinkedIn contacts of mine were members and so told me, which seemed useful to me, as I subsequently contacted one of them through LinkedIn, but, 1) they conversely contacted them and told them I was now a member, which included contacting those with whom I had acrimonious relations, like adversarial legal parties, and incredibly, 2) they sent e-mails to who-knows-how-many of the maybe 800 people in my address book who are NOT EVEN LINKEDIN MEMBERS, saying something like, "Hey! Did you know that (AntAltMike) is a member of LinkedIn? If you want to, you can join LinkedIn to communicate with him!". Un-real! It makes it seem like I am either pursuing a relationship with them or snooping on them.
> 
> I seem to have isolated Facebook by using my isolated e-mail account, and just to play it safe, I deleted the only three address book entries in that account. I still haven't logged in for the first time, but I don't think that logging in under that account/screen name will give them a path back to my thousand name address book.
> 
> Do most, or even any, of you people log into Facebook by entering the password of your primary e-mail account into their sign-in window?


I am now enrolled in, or a member of, Facebook... or at least, my temporary pseudonym is. I never did give them my AOL e-mail password. My characterization of their "demand" for it may be inaccurate. They more likely led me to a screen with a carefully crafted edict like, "Now, to complete your enrollment.." or, "to connect with other members using such and such a feature..." but that screen was formatted as a room with only one door out. It did not present a declination or bypass option.

Anyway, I can now see member pages, so I went to one... that of my high school classmate who has become the point man for our reunion committee. He had been one of my thirteen LinkedIn connections before I withdrew from LinkedIn after they had repeatedly made nuisances of themselves by sending e-mails to my e-mail address entries with whom I had had hostile or acrimonious relations, leading at least one to think I had sent them and was deliberately baiting or antagonizing her. BTW, and slightly off-topic. Withdrawing from LinkedIn did not stop them from further antagonizing me. They have since sent out contact solicitations, "on my behalf" to my thirteen former contacts, saying, "Do you want to connect with (AntAltMike)?", and one checked "yes", and so LinkedIn then sent me a message saying he wanted to connect with me so now all I had to do was to re-establish my membership, but anyway...

They send me two e-mails a day, intended to further encourage me to give them the password to my e-mail address book, which I ignore. But after I visited that one Facebook member page, clicking nothing on it, they sent me an e-mail listing ten of his 900 contacts, asking me if I knew any and wanted to connect with them. I know three of them, one well enough that I just might send her an e-mail to see if she just got a corresponding notice from Facebook. She, of course, won't recognize the pseudonym, so if she got a corresponding solicitation, she likely ignored or even deleted it.

The Facebook member account I visited includes one person who I would not throw a rope if he were drowning, though if I had a water bucket handy I might use it to pour some on top of him, and another person who I simply would not want to think that I had done something to affirmatively show a personal interest in her. If I had used my real name, and if they were among the eight "winners" of Facebook's "Let's integrate (AntAltMike) into the Facebook community" random drawing, then I would have incurred two more personal nuisances, just as I had with LinkedIn. I might just keep the fake screen name, and e-mail the people whose Facebook pages I want full access to, and have them then accept my connection under my pseudonym.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I joined Linkedin several years ago and it was nothing but a hassle. I had requests coming in from all over the place from salesmen (I was in charge of purchasing). Decided I didn't need to be hassled 24-7. I had a bad enough time dealing with them at work, I sure didn't want to deal with them on my own time. Took forever to get out of their e-mail nags.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Public activity I can see. But my Facebook page is locked down so that only friends etc can see it. As an employer, and certainly not a prospective employer, you don't get to see that.
> 
> At one point Bozeman Montana wanted the login information for each forum and social media site, even your Youtube account, that an applicant was on, but then only gave three lines to fill it out.
> 
> Of course if I actually did it, they'd get passwords like [email protected]%lL5CPRgJ!cmgc and still wouldn't get in on some of them due to two factor.


They can't ask to go through your personal snail mail or email, so asking for passwords and such is the same thing as far as I am concerned. Nope, not acceptable under any circumstance. Now if they can find you on their own and see public stuff, well thats a bit more of a grey area but still not really right IMHO. Thats like saying you cant go to a political rally and say anything like I agree even no matter what the subject is without them being allowed to follow you there and watch you and they have to tell them about it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Let's do the DUI thing.
> 
> You get a DUI, maybe have an accident but no one is injured and only your car and a tree are damaged. You're on your own time, in your own personal vehicle, not traveling to or from work and you're not wearing any clothing or insignia to identify your employer. The employer is not identified in the accident report or any media stories. You don't miss any time from work due to the arrest, any injuries or any follow up court appearances.
> 
> ...


DUI is breaking the law. Posting personal opinions on the web is not in any way breaking the law. So no, those two things don't equate at all.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My wife was filling out paperwork for her job and the form specifically listed parking tickets in the past 10 years that needed to be disclosed. I don't know about other parts of the country, but here non-moving violations are not considered criminal. We couldn't understand it as there wouldn't be a company vehicle involved, she had to fill this form out as a current employee and it is not a simple thing to detail old parking tickets.

Nothing came of it, but it made us wonder if it could be used as a fireable offense. Probably one of those that legally speaking would be allowed (after all you can fire someone just for being of a particular political party), but not worth the morale issues.

I think my company used to use a Private Investigator, as a co-worker saw someone parked across from her house taking pictures of her when she was on maternity.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Facebook has sent me two more batches of eight names each to tempt me, all drawn from the 800+ contact list of the only person whose page I have visited. SInce I used my made up registration name, I cannot be harmed by Facebook asking those people if they would like to connect with "me".

But wandering off with the other comments here, I subscribe to publicrecords360, a search service of the legal records posted by typically about ten of the 50 states for different categories (arrests, divorces, judgements, real estate ownership, etc.) and I see that some fairly benign speeding offenses are Felonies in some jurisdictions. It looks like exceeding a speed limit by more than 20 MPH can be a felony.

I was trying to obtain contact information of the brother of a friend who passed away last year, and when I "found" him, I also found that he had been arrested for indecent exposure and "escape" when he was well into his 50s, and both charges were dropped. Indecent exposure could be getting a BJ in a car and having someone look in the window, or it can be urinating in a parking lot. I know this guy to be normal, so it surely wasn't a freaky indecent exposure. The escape intrigues me. It could be that while the cop was confirming his ID, he just left.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> My wife was filling out paperwork for her job and the form specifically listed parking tickets in the past 10 years that needed to be disclosed.


I forgot about one moving violation on an application and it cost me a job. I was hired and ready to go for training when the background check pulled up a unreported ticket. The question was "have you ever been accused of a misdemeanor" ... I had pled the ticket down to an infraction but it was still on my driving record as a misdemeanor. And I had completely forgotten the event. So since I "filed a false application" I lost the job.

"Making false statements" is a trap. Asking questions that they have no business asking and then terminating if your answer isn't true isn't good. Hopefully if that happens a better company comes along. (It did for me.)


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> ..."Making false statements" is a trap. Asking questions that they have no business asking and then terminating if your answer isn't true isn't good. Hopefully if that happens a better company comes along. (It did for me.)


"Are you now, or have you ever been, a member of the Communist Party?". While it was not a violation of the law to be a member, that question was posed to tempt the witness into lying and incurring legal penalties and sanctions, as it surely assured deportation of some.

I was "arrested" due to a mistaken identity. If fact, one of the cops pretty much knew he had done something dumb, so when he was driving me, handcuffed, to the police station that had jurisdiction over the outstanding warrant, I said to him that I think he should wait for confirmation before delivering me. He didn't reply, but pulled over the cop car. We sat in silence for a few minutes, and then a voice came over the radio, "It's not him". The good deal for me was, he also ripped up the ticket for the offense that got me pulled over to begin with, Uninspected Vehicle. There may be no record whatsoever of that arrest.

I also got held overnight in a state police lock-up by a rookie. His desk boss, who was probably no older than 30 himself, seemed puzzled that I was brought in. After I was charged with the minor motor vehicle violations the next day, I just walked out of the courtroom. I don't think anyone in that room even knew that I was technically under arrest. I used to know the police chief in that town, but he retired and has since died, so I no longer have a convenient way to see if that arrest is recorded anywhere. The state where that happened does not have public computer access to that record, so if I wanted to see, I'd have to begin by contacting that court.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

James Long said:


> I forgot about one moving violation on an application and it cost me a job. I was hired and ready to go for training when the background check pulled up a unreported ticket. The question was "have you ever been accused of a misdemeanor" ... I had pled the ticket down to an infraction but it was still on my driving record as a misdemeanor. And I had completely forgotten the event. So since I "filed a false application" I lost the job.
> 
> "Making false statements" is a trap. Asking questions that they have no business asking and then terminating if your answer isn't true isn't good. Hopefully if that happens a better company comes along. (It did for me.)


I've always wondered how someone would answer if it was a minor misdemeanor, which at least is a status in Ohio that's considered non-criminal. You can get that if caught warming up the car in your driveway or not applying your parking brake even on a level surface (if the cops didn't have better things to do). I have heard of citations for it.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> ...
> He had been one of my thirteen LinkedIn connections before I withdrew from LinkedIn after they had repeatedly made nuisances of themselves by sending e-mails to my e-mail address entries with whom I had had hostile or acrimonious relations, leading at least one to think I had sent them and was deliberately baiting or antagonizing her. BTW, and slightly off-topic. Withdrawing from LinkedIn did not stop them from further antagonizing me. They have since sent out contact solicitations, "on my behalf" to my thirteen former contacts, saying, "Do you want to connect with (AntAltMike)?", and one checked "yes", and so LinkedIn then sent me a message saying he wanted to connect with me so now all I had to do was to re-establish my membership, but anyway...
> ...


This and your first paragraph about LinkedIn is why I dropped my account and why we have a clause in our email guidelines at work telling employees not to upload their address books to third party sites. I haven't had my account for a couple of years and I still get those same "so and so is waiting for you to connect with them" messages. We also had a pretty big SPAM outbreak a few years ago that I still believe was caused by a user uploading their Outlook contacts to LinkedIn and then LinkedIn selling the contacts to a 3rd party.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I avoid FB like the plague. To creepy. One of my cousin's did until she got ads on her wall for meds she just picked up at a chain pharmacy. After she contacted them, they told her they share info and need to opt out, which they never told her was an option. After that, she changed to an independent drug store.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yup.... Facebook is the most intrusive site on the net!!

IF they can build info about you,THEY WILL!! (Even if your not on thier site)


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Facebook has sent me SEVEN e-mails in the last two days, titled, "You have more friends on Facebook than you think." The message says:


> *Find more of your friends.*
> 
> The fastest way to find all of your friends on Facebook is importing your email contacts. Once you've imported your contacts you can view, manage or delete them at any time.


But the problem I would be creating is not that I will have imported the names of contacts that I may decide I don't want to pursue. The problem will be that they, Facebook, will know that I have communicate with those people previously and will keep sending them messages saying "Do you know (AntAltMike)?"

For the first week, I only visited one friends page, using my pseudonym, which he doesn't even know. AS I stated above, I kept getting lists of ten people from his massive contact list and I recognized a few. I have to wonder if these people are also getting "Do you know (AntAltMike)?" messages.

I finally viewed a second Facebook member, a person who was among the nearly 900 that my friend had connected with. The page displayed his hundred contacts, and at the top of the list was a lawyer with whom I have had acrimonious relations. I am glad I am not using my real name there, because I wouldn't want him to get a message asking if he knew me, because he would have no way of knowing of he was getting that message because of what might be called third party interest, or whether he was getting it because I had actually snooped directly into his page, which I hadn't.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Eva said:


> I avoid FB like the plague. To creepy. One of my cousin's did until she got ads on her wall for meds she just picked up at a chain pharmacy. After she contacted them, they told her they share info and need to opt out, which they never told her was an option. After that, she changed to an independent drug store.


Well not having an ad blocker, tells me they don't have Internet smarts. Plus the ads were focusing on their needs. I means, if you want ads shouldn't they be for what you normally shop for?


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

AntAltMike said:


> Facebook has sent me SEVEN e-mails in the last two days, titled, "You have more friends on Facebook than you think."


Do as I did Mike,send them a nasty reply mate!!! DEMAND THEY STOP HARRASSING YOU!!!!! (They are in the wrong,not you for responding to thier crap)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Well not having an ad blocker, tells me they don't have Internet smarts. Plus the ads were focusing on their needs. I means, if you want ads shouldn't they be for what you normally shop for?


Funny thing is, when I'm using a relative's PC and see all sorts of ads, I start looking for various crapware installed on their machine, then realize it's the natural look of the site.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Funny thing is, when I'm using a relative's PC and see all sorts of ads, I start looking for various crapware installed on their machine, then realize it's the natural look of the site.


That is so true. It amazes me how they complaint about slowness and spyware, but then one look at their and you can see they install it.


----------

